# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  I've got your back

## Matroskin Kot

Как сказать по-русски, "I've got your back."

----------


## Katrin_

Меня тоже заинтересовало, что это...Вот что откапала в интернете: 
get one's own back отплатить (pf.) (кому-либо).  
Надеюсь, это поможет)

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Меня тоже заинтересовало, что это...Вот что откапала в интернете: 
> get one's own back отплатить (pf.) (кому-либо).  
> Надеюсь, это поможет)

 Это не то, о чем я, к сожелению. 
Раз я говорю, "I've got your back", значит, что ты не должна бояться, иди вперед, я позабочусь о том, что никто не нападет на тебя сзади. И в переносном смысле и буквальном.

----------


## iriroma

Maybe it's sth like "Я тебя прикрою"?

----------


## it-ogo

Да, "я тебя прикрою", хотя это звучит несколько по-военному. "Я прикрою/буду прикрывать тебе спину."  
Разговорно - "я прикрою твою задницу".

----------


## iriroma

If you mean "I'll support you in your decisions",  "Я поддержу тебя" sounds more correct.

----------


## lae

Раз уж от буквального перевода всё равно отдаляемся, могу предложить "я тебя подстрахую".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> If you mean "I'll support you in your decisions", "Я поддержу тебя" sounds more correct.

 Well, yeah, there is that aspect, but I could just say that in English. I was hoping for something that was more of a colloquial expression. 
It's like we're partners, comrades in a battle. You've got my support, protection, and encouragement when the going is hard.

----------


## Waterlaz

Ммм.... я предложу вариант. "Можешь на меня расcчитывать"

----------


## Оля

> Это не то, о чем я, к сож*а*лению. 
> Раз я говорю, "I've got your back", значит, что ты не должна бояться, иди вперед, я позабочусь о том, что никто не нападет на тебя сзади.
> И в переносном смысле*,* и *в* буквальном.

 I believe that "я (тебя) прикрою" или "я (тебя) подстрахую" is what you're looking for.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> ты не должна бояться, иди вперед, я позабочусь о том, что никто не нападет на тебя сзади. И в переносном смысле и буквальном

 Не бойся, я с тобой!

----------


## lae

> Не бойся, я с тобой!

 Кажется, это намёк на детский фильм с Дуровым.  ::  
А так — классный вариант: "я с тобой" / "я рядом".

----------


## it-ogo

Положись на меня.

----------


## SAn

«I've got your back»??? 
Никогда бы не догадался, как это перевести на русский.
Единственное, что приходило в голову, пока не прочёл тему: «Я овладел твоим задом»  ::  (типичная фраза для порнофильма)

----------


## lae

> «I've got your back»???

 Если радость на всех одна, 
На всех и беда одна. 
В море встаёт за волной волна, 
А за спиной спина.  
Ветер воет, море злится, —
Мы, корсары, не сдаём.
Мы — спина к спине — у мачты,
Против тысячи вдвоём! 
Не очень близко, конечно, но, по крайней мере, без порно.   ::

----------


## iriroma

> Well, yeah, there is that aspect, but I could just say that in English. I was hoping for something that was more of a colloquial expression.

 Ah, ok! So in this case it-ogo's variant is a very colloquial one!   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Спасибо всем за интересные предложения.   ::   
Хорошо, насколько я понял, русские достаточно часто говорят, "я тебя прикрою", или "я тебя подстрахую", чтобы это звучило нормально даже в неформальных делах, т.е. не только в бою. Так? 
Возми такую сцену к примеру: Твоя коллега по работе волнуется о градущей встрече с боссом. Ты ей говоришь, "Ничё, я тебя прикрою." 
Мне кажется, что там обычнее что-то в роде, "Я рядом", или "Я с тобой". Как думаете?  *Осторожно! Под строчкой идут спойлеры!*
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Это все пришло в голову потому, что в последним сезоне телепередачи *"Остаться в Живых"* идет такая красная нитка, что Сойер и Джулиет используют эту фразу, чтобы выразить значение и глубину своего взаимотношения друг с другом. В начале они буквально прикривали друг друга оружием, а потом это стало более образно.  
Мне очень нравится персонаж "Джулиет" в этой передаче. С первого момента я полюбил ее, увидев как она слушала музыка и заплакала. В этом сезоне она помогла Сойеру стать лучшим человеком, и они вместе стали отличной парой. Всякий раз когда хотят сказать, "Ты можешь на меня пологаться" как выражение любви, они говорят по-английски, "I've got your back". Чаще всего, после этого Элизавет Митчел озарит комнату своей славной улыбкой. Класс.    ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо всем за интересные предложения.    
> Хорошо, насколько я понял, русские достаточно часто говорят___ (no comma) "я тебя прикрою"_ или "я тебя подстрахую", чтобы это звучало нормально даже в неформальных делах, т.е. не только в бою. Так? 
> Возьмем такую сцену*,* к примеру: Твоя коллега по работе волнуется о грядущей встрече с боссом. Ты ей говоришь___ "Ничё, я тебя прикрою." 
> Мне кажется, что там обычнее что-то [s:umcb1u5t]в роде,[/s:umcb1u5t] вроде "Я рядом", или "Я с тобой". Как думаете?

 Нет, как раз "я рядом" или "я с тобой" будет звучать совершенно неуместно в данном случае и даже глупо, книжно, ненатурально, фу.  ::  
"Ничё, я тебя прикрою" в такой ситуации звучит отлично.

----------


## SAn

> Твоя коллега по работе волнуется...

 «Коллега по работе» — это неверно, так как слово «коллега» как раз и означает товарища по работе, учёбе, и т.п. Достаточно говорить просто «коллега».
Смотри: http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/sear ... 1%EE%F2%E5 
Even native speakers often make this mistake: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=%CA ... 1%EE%F2%E5

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Нет, как раз "я рядом" или "я с тобой" будет звучать совершенно неуместно в данном случае и даже глупо, книжно, ненатурально, фу.

 Ты шутишь! Даже "фу" это вызывает? Серьезно?   

> "Ничё, я тебя прикрою" в такой ситуации звучит отлично.

 Прекрасно! Теперь мне нужна только подобная ситуация. По крайне мере мне нужна девушка, которая и говорит по-русски, и нуждается в прикрытии.    ::   
Редакт. -- Спасибо, САп. Это логично.

----------


## Оля

> *Осторожно! Под строчкой идут спойлеры!*
> --------------------------------------------------------------- 
> Это все пришло в голову потому, что в последним сезоне телепередачи *"Остаться в Живых"* идет такая красная нитка, что Сойер и Джулиет используют эту фразу, чтобы выразить значение и глубину своего взаимотношения друг с другом. В начале они буквально прикривали друг друга оружием, а потом это стало более образно.  
> Мне очень нравится персонаж "Джулиет" в этой передаче. С первого момента я полюбил ее, увидев как она слушала музыка и заплакала. В этом сезоне она помогла Сойеру стать лучшим человеком, и они вместе стали отличной парой. Всякий раз когда хотят сказать, "Ты можешь на меня пологаться" как выражение любви, они говорят по-английски, "I've got your back". Чаще всего, после этого Элизавет Митчел озарит комнату своей славной улыбкой. Класс.

 Ой, прости, Матроскин, я это только сейчас прочитала.
Нет, фраза "я тебя подстрахую / прикрою" не может выражать "значение и глубину взаимотношений друг с другом" и быть "выражением любви". В ситуации, которую ты описал, лучше подойдет "я рядом" (хотя это звучит немного "киношно"/книжно).   

> Ты шутишь! Даже "фу" это вызывает? Серьезно?

 Серьезно. Ну по крайней мере в ситуации с боссом.
Вообще "я рядом" или "я с тобой" звучат как-то немножко... сопливо, что ли. Ну не знаю, как еще сказать. Приторно, "сюси-пуси", как-то так. Но в кино вполне сойдет.

----------


## BappaBa

> Мне кажется, что там обычнее что-то в роде, "Я рядом", или "Я с тобой". Как думаете? 
> Это все пришло в голову потому, что в последним сезоне телепередачи *"Остаться в Живых"* идет такая красная нитка, что Сойер и Джулиет используют эту фразу, чтобы выразить значение и глубину своего взаимотношения друг с другом. В начале они буквально прикривали друг друга оружием, а потом это стало более образно.  
> Мне очень нравится персонаж "Джулиет" в этой передаче. С первого момента я полюбил ее, увидев как она слушала музыка и заплакала. В этом сезоне она помогла Сойеру стать лучшим человеком, и они вместе стали отличной парой. Всякий раз когда хотят сказать, "Ты можешь на меня пологаться" как выражение любви, они говорят по-английски, "I've got your back". Чаще всего, после этого Элизавет Митчел озарит комнату своей славной улыбкой. Класс.

 Кажется, в одном из наших переводов LOST-а эта фраза так и звучит: "Я с тобой". Такое сюсюканье в тему, поскольку Сойер в 5-ом сезоне стал настоящим подкаблучником, имхо. С удовольствием вспоминаю каким гадом он был в первом сезоне. =) Помните, когда у него пытались забрать ингалятор? Он выдержал пытки Саида, заставил Кейт его поцеловать, а потом просто сказал, что ингалятора у него нет. =) Вообще, все выжившие стали слишком уж правильными. Нет истеричной Шэннон, утонул раздолбай Чарли, Чжин обВЕСТернился и уже не заставляет свою жену застегивать все пуговицы на кофточке...   ::  Вся надежда на девицу, которая принесла тело Локка в ящике; она русская, значит, появится отрицательный персонаж.  ::

----------


## Waterlaz

> "Ничё, я тебя прикрою" в такой ситуации звучит отлично.

 У меня тут моментально ассоциации возникают с низкопробными американскими фильмами про гангстеров и копов... вот извините уж...   ::

----------


## Milanya1

Ныне, присно, во веки веков, старина,-
	И цена есть цена, и вина есть вина,
	И всегда хорошо, если честь спасена, *Если другом надежно прикрыта спина.* 
БАЛЛАДА О ВРЕМЕНИ
Владимир Высoцкий

----------


## Lampada

> Ныне, присно, во веки веков, старина,-
> 	И цена есть цена, и вина есть вина,
> 	И всегда хорошо, если честь спасена, *Если другом надежно прикрыта спина.* 
> БАЛЛАДА О ВРЕМЕНИ
> Владимир Высoцкий

 viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82347&hilit=%D0%98+%D0  %B2%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B4%D0%B0+%D1%85%D0%BE%D1%  80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%BE%2C+%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B8+%  D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C+%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%B0%D  1%81%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0#p82347

----------


## Оля

> Ныне, присно, во веки веков, старина,-
> 	И цена есть цена, и вина есть вина,
> 	И всегда хорошо, если честь спасена, *Если другом надежно прикрыта спина.* 
> БАЛЛАДА О ВРЕМЕНИ
> Владимир Высoцкий

 И что? По-вашему, в примерах Матроскина можно сказать "я прикрою твою спину"? Стихи стихами, но в жизни люди немножко по-другому разговаривают.

----------


## Lampada

Можно просто "прикрою".   _Не волнуйся, я тебя прикрою._ 
"Сбей пламя, уйди в облака — я прикрою!"  
Песня лётчика viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82624&hilit=%D0%A1%D0%  B1%D0%B5%D0%B9+%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8F%2C+%  D1%83%D0%B9%D0%B4%D0%B8+%D0%B2+%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%  D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0+%E2%80%94+%D1%8F+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0  %B8%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%8E#p82624

----------


## Milanya1

> И что? По-вашему, в примерах Матроскина можно сказать "я прикрою твою спину"? Стихи стихами, но в жизни люди немножко по-другому разговаривают.

 Оля, почему вы так болезненно реагируете на мои посты? (Это уже не первый раз.) Мне эта цитата показалась прекрасно вписывающейся в тему дискуссии. Жаль, что вы не согласны. Я совсем не хотела вас расстроить.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, почему вы так болезненно реагируете на мои посты? (Это уже не первый раз.)

 Вам кажется. Я даже на ник не смотрела. Это уж скорее вы болезненно реагируете...   

> Мне эта цитата показалась прекрасно вписывающейся в тему дискуссии.

 Мне эта цитата тоже кажется прекрасно вписывающейся в тему дискуссии. Просто приведенная без всякого комментария она выглядит так, как будто это ответ на вопрос Матроскина. А это не совсем ответ, а цитата в тему. Это может сбить с толку.   

> Можно просто "прикрою". _Не волнуйся, я тебя прикрою_.

 Точно.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Milanya  Оля, почему вы так болезненно реагируете на мои посты? (Это уже не первый раз.)   Вам кажется. Я даже на ник не смотрела. Это уж скорее вы болезненно реагируете...

 Я - свидетель.  В повальном большинстве постов Олины ответы импульсивны.  Она наводит ясность, как она это понимает, невзирая на лица. Я думаю, что пусть.  По-моему, это хорошо для такого форума, как наш, нет?  
Девочки, мир, дружба, жвачка..., пиво!

----------

